# What now......



## WKelly (Mar 23, 2005)

Could anyone help me......As you can see we had our 3rd failed cycle last week and am still devastated by it as we just cant see where the problem lies.  Am waiting for an appointment from the clinic, a follow up with the consultant but where do we go from here, had a failed IVF and 2 failed ICSI, what now for us?

Any help would be appreciated.

Kelly x


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi

So sorry about your BFNs it's devastating isn't it. 
I don't know what clinic you're at but I researched success rates after my 6th failed cycle and eventually changed clinics. I just felt that I needed a second opinion.
I felt that I got more investigations at my new clinic and it worked for me first time there.
Obviously I don't know you're circumstances so it's difficult to comment. It must be frustrating when your problems are unexplained.

Sorry if i'm not much help. Wishing you all the luck in the world whatever you decide. 

Take care

Sarah x


----------



## Jules1 (Mar 7, 2005)

Hi Kelly,

Just thought I'd reply to let you know I'm in exactly the same boat, egg shared twice, once with ICSI, fet once and most recently our own funded ICSI IVF using a known donor.

Our have no doubt been all long hard roads, we need to look at people like Sarah who has replied before me for inspiration.

It's just so hard on the heart, not to mention in the pocket.

We're gonna give it another 3 goes, glutton for punishment I suppose and then call it a day!

Do you have plans for your next treatment, looking for forward is the only way I can move on.

Take care Hun,

Love Jules
xx


----------



## Pickle_99_uk (Dec 12, 2005)

Hi there, 

We had our third failed ICSI recently as well so I know how you are feeling.  The way I cope is to think about opur next course of action (in our case, save up for another go and go and see some other clinics in the meantime).  I agree with Jules - looking forward is the only way I move on as well.  What are your plans from here?  

Best of luck, 

Tracy xx


----------



## Truly Scrumptious (Nov 22, 2006)

Hiya  

Sorry about your recent neg.

After 4 goes we went to Care Notts and had some further tests done called Chicago tests.  These are expensive but didn't want to waste any more time and money.  We wanted answers as we had always had good embryos, plenty to freeze etc.

I was worried that nothing would show up but they found loads and starting another fet next month hopefully,with extra drugs.

It may be that you've just been unlucky but in hindsight I wish we'd have had these tests earlier.

I would also rec you having a pelvic scan which measures blood flow.  THis can easily treated with Viagra and I will be on this aswell next time.

Any questions just ask me!

Luv Truly


----------



## Eliza41 (Mar 17, 2007)

Hi Truly

I have just had a bfn through donor egg and really feel that if I were to go onto have another treatment I need to have further tests.  This is my fourth go.  When we started this it was a male factor and now I am beginning to wonder whether there is something wrong with me too !

I would be really keen to hear from you as to what tests you had.  Did you have a lapo?  This is one test I have never had.
  

Eliza x


----------



## Truly Scrumptious (Nov 22, 2006)

Hiya Eliza
Have sent you a PM, hope you received it ok
Truly


----------

